# HOw to get into email account w/o password?



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

How do you get into a Yahoo email account when you do not know the password and to try and change it they ask security questions..of which you do not know the answers? I have tried putting any answer i can think of and then it locks me out.

This is an old email accounts of H's from during his EA..I would like to get in and look around so to speak....

Is there a way to get into an email account? Or am I SOL:scratchhead:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

If the person still checks those accounts, a keylogger will capture the password.

Of course, now that you've locked it with failed attempts, he will probably figure out what you're up to the next time he tries try to get into the account.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Usually yahoo will send an email to another e-mail account the person uses when they register. So if you have access to his primary e-mail check it quickly before he realizes what you are doing. Good luck. 

As for security information are there any possible alternates he'd use? Just something you would think he'd do...like your mom's maiden name instead of his own? My husband always does his birthday backwards...uses our deceased dogs name instead of our current. Good luck.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

NO he does not check that account at all....I know that for sure. I just want to go in and see if what is in that account.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

If you busted him, don't you think he would have deleted everything long ago? 

Also, if you busted him already, why not just ask him to log in NOW, with you standing next to him, and let you poke around? Check the sent and deleted folders. Some dumba**es forget to wipe those.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

highwood said:


> NO he does not check that account at all....I know that for sure. I just want to go in and see if what is in that account.


High,
Most people use the same passwords. Put a key-logger on his computer and capture his other password and try those on the email account. 

Clay


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks...the first question is name of your favorite uncle and back two years ago I knew the answer to this and this is how I got into a different but when I try the same name as well as every name of his uncles it does not work...I have even tried putting any guy name I could think of and no luck...


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

Try variations on the name - first name only, nicknames, first plus last, uncle X.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Could you try asking him? Is he transparent enough and open enough to just give it to you? 

Have you tried using variations on it like Norris E One, n e one, N ONE, ONE, Norris, NORRIS...Actually...I don't think capitalisation matters, however, use the initals to the names, just the last name, just the 1st name, 1st name and suname initial, nicknames...count how many before it locks you out and stop one before. Then give allotted time before you try again. 

The other option is, maybe he changed the password so that no one could ever get in, including himself. A jumble of letters.

Finally, if an account is redundant for a certain amount of time, it becomes a ghost account. All the emails are gone and the account needs reactivating.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Great...thanks Alte! I will try those.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Remains..I think that is what happened is that he changed it so a jumble of letters so even he could not access it....


----------

